# [UPDATE 21.04] Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet



## robbe (12. April 2012)

*Update 3: 
*Mittlerweile sind auch die ersten I3 Prozessoren im Preisvergleich aufgetaucht. Dabei handelt es sich um folgende Modelle:

- Core I3-3220
- Core I3-3225
- Core I3-3240

Die Preise sind mit 126€, 142€ und 144€ angegeben.

Ich denke es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis auch diese CPUs lieferbar sind, dabei hieß es vor kurzem noch, das die I3 Modelle erst im dritten Quartal erscheinen sollen.
*



Update 2:* Bei der ganzen Sache scheint ein ziemliches  Durcheinander zu herrschen. Nachdem zwischenzeitlich alle gelisteten  CPUs bei jeweils 5 Händlern zu kaufen und teilweiße sogar lieferbar  waren, sieht es jetzt wieder mau aus. Die meisten Händler sind wieder  aus der Liste verschwunden und auch die Preise bleiben nicht stabil.

 Heute Nachmittag hab ich einen als Lieferbar gekennzeichneten i5-3570k  bestellt, kurz darauf war dieser komplett aus dem Shop verschwunden. Mal  schaun was da noch passiert.

*

Update:* Mittlerweile bieten immer mehr Händler die CPUs an. Der  i5-3570k wird bereits von 4 Händlern angeboten, einige geben sogar eine  Lieferbarkeit von 1-2 Tagen an.



*Original:*
Knapp 2 Wochen vor dem mutmaßlichen Launch sind jetzt die ersten Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet. Dabei handelt es sich um folgende Modelle:

i5-3450              
i5-3550
i5-3570k
i7-3770
i7-3770k

Die Preise sind mit 198,90€, 218,90€, 224,90€ für die drei i5 und 304€ bzw. 319€ für die beiden i7 angegeben.
Lieferbar ist jedoch noch keine der CPUs.

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, das ähnlich wie bei den Ivy Boards, noch vor dem eigentlichen Launch der Verkauf einiger Modelle beginnt.

Quelle: Geizhals


----------



## Lan_Party (12. April 2012)

Kein i5k  Modell!? 0.o 
Ich hoffe doch das kommt noch!


----------



## Nemesis_AS (12. April 2012)

Die Preise sehen, für mich, schon recht gut aus. Jetzt fehlen mir eigentlich nur noch die ersten offiziellen Tests und dann kann meine Entscheidung fallen. 

Aber 2 Wochen können soo lang sein...

MfG


----------



## Lan_Party (12. April 2012)

Wenn der 3550K min. 10% besser als der Vorgänger ist wird er gekauft!


----------



## ReVan1199 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Mainboard und co sind schon bei mir da Jetzt fehlt nur noch der i5-3570k


----------



## D@rk (12. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mein cpu und mb mal erneuer ....


----------



## robbe (12. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Bei dem Preis von 204€ für den 3570k hab ich grad ernsthaft überlegt ob ich zuschlage. Aber als ich wieder auf die Shop Seite geklickt hab, lag der Preis leider plötzlich bei 224€.


----------



## ReVan1199 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Ich kaufe lieber bei den shops, bei denen ich schon gute Erfahrung gemacht habe: hardwareversand,hoh,mindfactory,alternate,amazon.


----------



## robbe (12. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe lieber bei den shops, bei denen ich schon gute Erfahrung gemacht habe: hardwareversand,hoh,mindfactory,alternate,amazon.


 
Solange ein Shop gute Bewertungen und nen günstigen Preis, kauf ich da. Ist bis jetzt noch nie schief gegangen.


----------



## Bambusbar (12. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Kein i5k  Modell!? 0.o
> Ich hoffe doch das kommt noch!


 

Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Büdde


----------



## Henry1694 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

echt gute Preise ! Intel 4-ever ! 

also ich find das P/L Bombastisch !


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

War auch nicht anders zu erwarten. Die Preise orientieren sich an der Vorgängergeneration.
Es dauert sicher nicht lange dann kosten die neuen CPUs auch so viel wie die alten.


----------



## Combi (12. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

so und nu bin ich durcheinander.
war am überlegen was neues zu leisten.
dachte an sockel 2011.nun kommen neue cpu´s für 1155..was denn nu?!
welches is nun zukunftssicherer?oc besser geeignet?
ich glaub ich behalt meine kiste...


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Das kommt darauf an was du machen willst.
Willst du nur spielen ist Ivy die bessere Wahl.
Machst du auch mehr kauf Sockel 2011 und nimm gleich den 6 Kerner.


----------



## robbe (12. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Update


----------



## Lan_Party (12. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Büdde


 Nach dem Update dazugekommen!


----------



## robbe (12. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Nach dem Update dazugekommen!


 
Den hab ich direkt nach deinem ersten Beitrag mit reingeschrieben.

Kurzzeitig war Jakob Elektronik mit als Händler im Preisvergleich drin.
Sie haben angeblich welche auf Lage und 1 Tag Lieferzeit: CPU Intel 1155 i5-3570K Ci5 Box (3,40G) (BX80637I53570K)

Ich hab einfach mal mein Glück versucht und einen bestellt. Mal schauen was passiert.


----------



## Lan_Party (12. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*



robbe schrieb:


> Den hab ich direkt nach deinem ersten Beitrag mit reingeschrieben.
> 
> Kurzzeitig war Jakob Elektronik mit als Händler im Preisvergleich drin.
> Sie haben angeblich welche auf Lage und 1 Tag Lieferzeit: CPU Intel 1155 i5-3570K Ci5 Box (3,40G) (BX80637I53570K)
> ...


 WTF!? 
48 St. auf Lager!? 1 Tag lieferzeit!? 
Ich bitte um Bericht wenn das alles erfolgreich war.


----------



## minicoopers (12. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Freu mich schon drauf werde den 3770K gegen den 2600k auf meiner Wunschliste tauschen. Hoffentlich gehen die Preise noch um 30€ runter.

@robbe sieht schlecht aus auf deren Seite findet man die CPU nicht mehr. Glaube du wirst noch mindestens die 2 Wochen bis zum Launch warten müssen bevor da was passiert...


----------



## robbe (12. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Freu mich schon drauf werde den 3770K gegen den 2600k auf meiner Wunschliste tauschen. Hoffentlich gehen die Preise noch um 30€ runter.
> 
> @robbe sieht schlecht aus auf deren Seite findet man die CPU nicht mehr. Glaube du wirst noch mindestens die 2 Wochen bis zum Launch warten müssen bevor da was passiert...


 
Na ich bin mal gespannt, bis jetzt kam nur die ganz normale Bestellbestätigung inkl. Rechnung. Falls die wirklich welche auf Lager hatten, konnt ich vielleicht tatsächlich einen abgreifen.

Update 2


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Geil. Neuer Rechner, ich komme!


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (13. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Ich finde wer schon ein 2600K hat oder gar ein 2500k der ist gut bedient  

Viele in meinem Freundeskreis haben einen 2600K und ich frage mich warum die Ivy wollen  der ist doch nur bedingt schneller als der 2600k oder ist da was an mir vorbei gegangen ?


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

richtig. Der ist nur ein wenig schneller. Merkst du nicht.
Es geht vielleicht darum dass es was neues gibt und sie es haben wollen auch wenn sie es nicht brauchen.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (13. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Ja aber rein aus Logischen Gründen macht es kein sinn sich die Ivys zu kaufen wen man einen Sandy hat. 

Denn der "Geringere Stromverbrauch" Lohnt sich aus Wirtschaftlicher sicht nicht.
Ich mein okay wenn der Sandy so eine Sprung schaft wie von 775 auf 115X dann okay und dann auch weniger benötigt aber so lohnt es sich wirklich nicht und dann kommt ja auch noch der Preis zu der meines Erachtens nach sehr frech ist. 

Wollte mir auch bald einen Neuen Intel holen aber bei solchen preisen 

Naja abwarten und tee trinken und gucken ob der Preis noch fällt.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Ja aber rein aus Logischen Gründen macht es kein sinn sich die Ivys zu kaufen wen man einen Sandy hat.



Das ist korrekt.



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Denn der "Geringere Stromverbrauch" Lohnt sich aus Wirtschaftlicher sicht nicht.



Auch richtig. Bis du den Kaufpreis durch die geringeren Stromkosten wieder reingeholt hast vergehen Jahrzehnte.



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Wollte mir auch bald einen Neuen Intel holen aber bei solchen preisen



Deine CPU ist doch sehr gut. Die hält noch.
Vor Rockwell würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht nach was neuem schauen.


----------



## FrankSchramm (13. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Hi mir gehts genau so Mainbord und neuer Kühler sind schon da, warten auf die CPU


----------



## FrankSchramm (13. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*



FrankSchramm schrieb:


> Hi mir gehts genau so Mainbord und neuer Kühler sind schon da, warten auf die CPU


 

system Profile
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Chaser MK 1
Tastatur: Roccat Isku Gaming
Maus: Roccat Kone +
Mauspad: Roccat Alumic
Monitor: Benq FP 93 GX
Sound: Logitech 2.1
Mainbord: MSI Z77A GD65
Onbordsound: THX Studio Pro 889A
Grafik: Gainward Nvidia Geforce 560ti 448 Core
CPU: Intel Ivy Bridge 3770K wenn da 
Ram: Geil Black Dragon 1600 8GB
Kühler: Thermalright Archon Rev.A
Netzteil: Bequit Straight Power 600w
Optisch: Sony Optiarc 5300 Blue Ray-Nec SH 222B
Festp: 2x Samsung 1000 Gb


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (13. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Naja BF3 läuft bei mir auf ultra und das sollte reichen auch für dieses jahr  

Gibt es eig. schon vergleich Benchmarks zu der CPU?


----------



## FrankSchramm (13. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Hab mal irgendwo gesehen, wenn ich sie wieder finde poste ich die Benchmarks hier
BF 3 laüft auf meinem Quadcore 9500 775 System auch auf ultra denke bei meinem
System lohnt sich die aufrüstung weil echt schon alt
system Profile
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Chaser MK 1
Tastatur: Roccat Isku Gaming
Maus: Roccat Kone +
Mauspad: Roccat Alumic
Monitor: Benq FP 93 GX
Sound: Logitech 2.1
Mainbord: MSI Z77A GD65
Onbordsound: THX Studio Pro 889A
Grafik: Gainward Nvidia Geforce 560ti 448 Core
CPU: Intel Ivy Bridge 3770K wenn da 
Ram: Geil Black Dragon 1600 8GB
Kühler: Thermalright Archon Rev.A
Netzteil: Bequit Straight Power 600w
Optisch: Sony Optiarc 5300 Blue Ray-Nec SH 222B
Festp: 2x Samsung 1000 Gb


----------



## robbe (13. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

So, nachdem ich gestern einen 3570k bei Jacob Elektronik bestellt hab, wurde mir heute auf Nachfrage der Voraussichtliche Liefertermin mitgeteilt und zwar der 18.04.

Da bin ich wirklich mal gespannt, wäre wirklich Klasse wenn er die Woche noch kommt. Nächstes Wochenende steigt ne LAN, da kann er gleich mal zeigen was er kann.


----------



## kr0 (13. April 2012)

Ich wart auuch schon drauf, dass er erhaeltlich sein wird!


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*



robbe schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich gestern einen 3570k bei Jacob Elektronik bestellt hab, wurde mir heute auf Nachfrage der Voraussichtliche Liefertermin mitgeteilt und zwar der 18.04.
> 
> Da bin ich wirklich mal gespannt, wäre wirklich Klasse wenn er die Woche noch kommt. Nächstes Wochenende steigt ne LAN, da kann er gleich mal zeigen was er kann.


 
18.04. ist echt gut. Sag bescheid ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## itmunltd (14. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

229 inkl Versand  lieferbar Nachnahme +5€ für weitere Infos bitte eine Nachricht mit email Adresse schreiben da ich nicht unerlaubt links posten will. bezogen auf 3570 3770 noch nicht angefragt da ich selbst ersteren wollte


----------



## Hardware Opfer (14. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

@robbe

danke für die info, jetzt hab ich auch mal bei jacob wegen 3770 nachgefragt, mal gespannt was die antworten


----------



## robbe (17. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Gibt eine super Neuigkeit, mein 3570k wurde abgeschickt und wird in den nächsten 2 tagen ankommen. 
Das Problem ist nur, ich bin die nächsten Tage kaum zu Hause und werd ihn wohl erst nächste Woche einbauen können.


----------



## Blackjack89 (17. April 2012)

Tach! Hab gestern bei klärt-it.de en 3770K geordert und er wurde auch schon versendet gestern


----------



## Vaykir (17. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

was soll den klärt-it.de sein?


----------



## Blackjack89 (17. April 2012)

Klatt-it.de sorry Handykorrektur


----------



## robbe (18. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Meine CPU ist tatsächlich heute angekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GioInter (18. April 2012)

Ich bin mal schon gespannt wie gut sie sich übertakten lässt. Bis jetzt lese ich nur das sie viel zu heiß wird. Aber ich bin mal schon auf die Feedbacks von den Forenuser gespannt


----------



## Blackjack89 (18. April 2012)

Mein I7-3770K ist auch heute angekommen.


----------



## SirGonzo (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ivy Bridge CPUs im Preisvergleich gelistet*

Ja Jungs , schön das Eure CPU s angekommen sind , aber berichtet doch endlich mal  

Ich und viele andere sind scharf auf Infos aus erster Hand . Wie verhält sich die CPU beim Overclocking, stimmt es wirklich dass man ab 4,5 ghz temperatur Probs hat . Habt Ihr schon benchmarks durchlaufen lassen ?


----------



## robbe (21. April 2012)

Update


----------

